# Who's going to Frog Day?



## JeremyHuff

I am leaning towards driving to Frog Day this year. I was wondering who else is driving and does anyone want to carpool? If I go, I'll be vending, but would still have 3 free seats.


----------



## oddlot

I call shot gun Jeremy I would be interested if you go.

Lou


----------



## radiata

Any links to when/where Frog Day is this year?


----------



## purplezephead

Here's the link

Home | Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL


----------



## radiata

Chicago? The last time I did a Chicago road trip it took me 17 hours to get from Chicago to NYC via Greyhound (in 1969). That said, I could probably be talked into a road trip, but I don't drive an automatic - just a stick...


----------



## cbreon

I have considered it but a 10-hr car ride each way within 3 days is a bit much for me...wish it was closer, but I am sure it will be a good time.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

It was amazing going to staten island when frog day was there. If they did it again, I'll deff go


----------



## Tricolor

wish I could go


----------



## frogparty

Too far away for me. Hopefully its west coast next year


----------



## SMenigoz

JeremyHuff said:


> I am leaning towards driving to Frog Day this year.


Jeremy,
I've committed to vending at FrogDay and got my room reservation at the Holiday Inn. 
Yes the drive will be a long one for me at ~11hrs from Maryland, but opportunities such as these don't happen often. These shows are a froggers dream--no snakes, geckoes, spiders...just frogs, and all things related to keeping them. There's no better chance to hand-pick your frogs and talk to the breeders. So much of what the hobby does now is through email...guess I'm showing my age, but I like the personal interactions that occur at these shows.
Scott


----------



## eazyezcape

Anyone planning on driving from the Carolinas?


----------



## JeremyHuff

SMenigoz said:


> Jeremy,
> I've committed to vending at FrogDay and got my room reservation at the Holiday Inn.
> Yes the drive will be a long one for me at ~11hrs from Maryland, but opportunities such as these don't happen often. These shows are a froggers dream--no snakes, geckoes, spiders...just frogs, and all things related to keeping them. There's no better chance to hand-pick your frogs and talk to the breeders. So much of what the hobby does now is through email...guess I'm showing my age, but I like the personal interactions that occur at these shows.
> Scott


Scott,

I agree 100%. I loved the NY Frog Day and have planned for a long time to make this trip. The chance to meet so many new faces will be worth it. I am getting a little tired of the same old NE faces....lol


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Im really debating on going...Megabus from Cleveland to Chicago is like under 50 bucks...depending on how I want to work t out it could be 20 bucks, that means i could potentially buy a lot of frogs


----------



## zBrinks

I'll be there along with Josh's Frogs - it should be a great show!


----------



## stemcellular

JeremyHuff said:


> Scott,
> 
> I agree 100%. I loved the NY Frog Day and have planned for a long time to make this trip. The chance to meet so many new faces will be worth it. I am getting a little tired of the same old NE faces....lol


Well, you will be stuck seeing my ugly mug, Jeremy! Not sure if I will actually bring frogs (might wholesale a bunch to BJ to avoid having to deal with it) but looking forward to hanging out and seeing everyone.


----------



## bratyboy2

I'm seriously considering going...be a 6 hour drive for me but what the hell I can manage that...12 hours in the car and 12 hours to shop! Lol


----------



## bratyboy2

Is this a one day event?


----------



## zBrinks

Yes, it is. If I were you, I'd plan on either leaving Friday or Saturday morning, hanging out at the show, then staying at the hotel Saturday night - lots of frog talk going on then!


----------



## bratyboy2

Idk that I really want to stay the night...my spouse will be with me and they really don't care for that stuff much lol


----------



## bratyboy2

Okay we are set... We are going to frog day and staying the night! Im pumped because its my birthday weekend so ill be getting some stuff


----------



## arielelf

My wife and I might be flying out there for the show, if we can find a really cheap flight, but what is the deal with bringing darts on the plane? Can it be done? I would probably only be bringing a pair back, hopefully. Anyone had any experience doing this?


----------



## bratyboy2

Probably could just put them in your carry on bag...people do it with fish I have heard...i would call the airline and speak with a manager


----------



## mordoria

Also, dont reveal that they are POISON dart frogs to the TSA, Tell them they are treefrogs. The word POISON freaks people out


----------



## bratyboy2

mordoria said:


> Also, dont reveal that they are POISON dart frogs to the TSA, Tell them they are treefrogs. The word POISON freaks people out


Good point!


----------



## kgb

arielelf said:


> My wife and I might be flying out there for the show, if we can find a really cheap flight, but what is the deal with bringing darts on the plane? Can it be done? I would probably only be bringing a pair back, hopefully. Anyone had any experience doing this?



Ive looked into it a little bit and dont think you can do it. But i havent called, so thats your best bet. According to online sources you can not carry on reptiles/amphibians


----------



## bratyboy2

Whats worse putting it in your suitcase or mailing it?! Lol


----------



## arielelf

Thats true. I guess mailing them back to myself would probably be the best bet.


----------



## Blocker Institute

We want to go!


----------



## bratyboy2

What venders are going to be here?


----------



## therizman2

bratyboy2 said:


> What venders are going to be here?


Check out the Frog Day site... Home | Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL


----------



## TDK

Does anyone know if there are future schedules for the show back in Atlanta or other southern states?


----------



## zBrinks

I believe this is planned on a year-by-year basis, so next year's show location has not yet been decided.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Just got my plane tickets. May 11th is my girlfriend's 21st birthday, so we'll arrive on the 10th, probably let her get a little toasted and do a little gambling, then the 12th is all for me


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

If you wanna really gamble I know a sketchy mexican resturant in the area. lol


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> If you wanna really gamble I know a sketchy mexican resturant in the area. lol


I suppose I appreciate the offer, but I'd really like to keep most of my money and my relative well-being... I think we'll stick to the new casino Chris mentioned....


----------



## radiata

TDK said:


> Does anyone know if there are future schedules for the show back in Atlanta or other southern states?


From my experience with the marine reef hobbyist equivalent (MASNA) the first announcement of the next site will occur at the next currently scheduled event. That way they don't have anyone deferring attending because the next show is closer to where they live...


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Chicago Frog Day wasn't announced until a couple months after the NY....


----------



## Julio

i wanna go, but busy time of year with work for sure, hope i can get away.


----------



## therizman2

I am starting to get plants ready... if people want anything special let me know and I can try to get it propagated in time.


----------



## johnc

Thinking of going after all.


----------



## erlese

Three of us flying in from Palm Springs CA . Staying at the holiday inn.hotel. 10th to 13th... I'll show my frogs if you show me yours... Ok .. that sounded wrong on way to many levels...... I'm going to drink at the hotel to numb the pain .. knowing I'm about to drop. $4,000 at this show.....decided to use some of my bonus money and just unleash the dragon may 12th... Good God.. I need help.... I'm an addict.. 5 years strong... so getting drunk will help me not go through some serious buyers guilt... 


I did frog day in Erving MA summer 08. Brought all my frogs on the plane with no issues. Just don't tell TSA they are poison dart frogs.. LOL. Just common sense people. TSA= Too many Standing Around


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Im not going to be able to make it there. but one of my paintings will be there for a benefit auction. Ill be there in spirit!!


----------



## ems1016

I tried making reservations a few days ago at the special rate and was told that they are sold out---ONLY 20 ROOMS WERE RESERVED??!! 20 rooms would not seem to be enough to cover just the vendors.

I sent an e-mail to Chris Miller at the Frog Day website and either have gotten no response yet or, perhaps, a response was sent and ended up in my spam folder and I might have deleted it.

Can someone who is "in the know" about this please let me know what is going on? Are we entitled to the special rate or not? Thanks so much.

Ed


----------



## mordoria

You would get a better rate on a discount website anyway. Try expedia or priceline


----------



## R&Mfroggers

wow that is far from upstate, do they usually have rare darts like pumilios? i could see it being worth it if that was the case, and of corse if you are vending.


----------



## ems1016

Matt & Rachel:

It is well worth the trip. Yes, there are tons of frogs of all sorts (pums included), but that is only part of it. Its a great chance to meet other hobbyists, socialize and even relax afterwards in the hotel. The sheer amount of knowledge generously shared at the show is phenomenal and invaluable. Plus, Chicago is a great city to visit. The trek can comfortably be done in a May 11-14 time period.

Ed 




R&Mfroggers said:


> wow that is far from upstate, do they usually have rare darts like pumilios? i could see it being worth it if that was the case, and of corse if you are vending.


----------



## R&Mfroggers

nice that does sound fun i would love to go but me and the wife are moving in a month and its going to cost us money i dread having to spend :-( do they come around often?


----------



## kitcolebay

I'm a "noob" and just getting started. My wife, who was hesitant of me building my first viv, has asked me to have it done by and in it's final place by May 12th because my stepdaughter is moving her stuff into our garage temporarily.

Coincidentally that is Frogday!....and I'm going!

I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of you and learning a tremendous amount. Hopefully I can get enough work and research done to have myself in a position to do some frog and plant shopping!

Coming up from Lafayette, IN.


----------



## daryl34

From the emails I have gotten in the last 3 days, looks lke plenty of rare animals, ans some great froggers will be there. Great time to ask questions from people who are breeding what you want to breed. 
I am looking forward to putting names with faces. Should be a good weekend.

Daryl


----------



## R&Mfroggers

hmm i wish there was a way to contact the vendors to see if there is going to be at least 1 of 3 darts i am in the market for there 2/3 are fairly rare and 1 is very rare , has any one herd of what is or most likely be there ? because ill probably catch a plane friday night or early Saturday morning, but I'm just looking for 3 specific darts and man it would be bummer if they weren't there, (still fun but one hell of a tab for just a good time). o and what are there price's like in general compared to buying from online breeders or are the prices the same? because I'm already on waiting lists for all 3 of my desired darts. I'm just an average guy though "impatient"


----------



## Gocubs

Glad everyone seems so friendly! This will be my first frog days and my first frog purchases. Was worried for some time that I would be the weird kid walking around with no one to talk to! Glad that will not be the case!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Gocubs said:


> Glad everyone seems so friendly! This will be my first frog days and my first frog purchases. Was worried for some time that I would be the weird kid walking around with no one to talk to! Glad that will not be the case!


Oh sorry, Sox fans only lol You're only about 20 mins from me.


----------



## ems1016

Matt:

I live near Utica and have a daughter in Pharmacy School in Albany. If, for whatever reason you don't make the trip, I will definitely be going and be more than happy to pick up anything you may need. Ed




R&Mfroggers said:


> hmm i wish there was a way to contact the vendors to see if there is going to be at least 1 of 3 darts i am in the market for there 2/3 are fairly rare and 1 is very rare , has any one herd of what is or most likely be there ? because ill probably catch a plane friday night or early Saturday morning, but I'm just looking for 3 specific darts and man it would be bummer if they weren't there, (still fun but one hell of a tab for just a good time). o and what are there price's like in general compared to buying from online breeders or are the prices the same? because I'm already on waiting lists for all 3 of my desired darts. I'm just an average guy though "impatient"


----------



## R&Mfroggers

wow...thank you that would be grate


----------



## Gamble

Ill be there! 

Just booked my hotel room a couple hrs ago.


----------



## frogface

Gocubs said:


> Glad everyone seems so friendly! This will be my first frog days and my first frog purchases. Was worried for some time that I would be the weird kid walking around with no one to talk to! Glad that will not be the case!


You will definitely not be the only weirdo there


----------

